# Vegas Herf?



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Going to be in Vegas next weekend for a quick visit - If there are any locals or other travelers interested in meeting at Casa on Friday, 8/11 let me know

Mmm – mojito
:dr


----------

